# حادث استنشاق كلورين في الاردن



## فيصل التميمي (17 أغسطس 2009)

نقل 36 عاملا للمستشفى في الزرقاء نتيجة تسرب غاز كلور من اسطوانة باحد المصانع



نقل 36 عاملا في احدى المصانع في منطقة وادي الضليل اليوم الاثنين الى مستشفى الزرقاء الحكومي ومركز الضليل الصحي الشامل جراء معاناتهم من ضيق تنفس وغثيان اثر تسرب غاز الكور من احدى الاسطوانات.

وقال مدير دفاع مدني الزرقاء العقيد عيسى سليحات ان تسرب غاز الكلور من اسطوانة في المصنع تسبب في ضيق التنفس لدى عمال المصنع واحد المصانع المجاورة حيث جرى نقلهم للمعالجة مبينا ان وضعهم الصحي متوسط.

واضاف ان اجهزة الدفاع المدني قامت باخلاء الاسطوانة وتفريغها والكشف عليها لمعرفة اسباب التسرب منها الناجم عن تشقق بسيط فيها .


----------



## فيصل التميمي (17 أغسطس 2009)

ان مادة الكلورين وجميع الهالوجينات عموما مواد خطرة جدا يجب الحذر الشديد عند التعاما معها


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 أغسطس 2009)

الغازات السامة مثل:
الكلورين وكبريت الهدروجين
من أخطر الغازات على الصحة ومع ذلك يتم التعامل مع اسطواناتها باستهتار
رغم ان أهم مبادئ التعامل مع الأسطوانات المضغوطة هو الكشف الدوري على التشققات
هداهم الله


----------



## tomasz (21 أغسطس 2009)

أرجو من الإخوان ان توضحوا اكثر حول هذا الغاز الخطير وما هي طرق التعامل مع هذه الإسطوانات والطر السليمة لتخزينها

وشكرا


----------



## علي الحميد (21 أغسطس 2009)

هذا رابط لملف توضيح خطورة الكلور وكيفية صيانة السلندر

http://erd.dli.mt.gov/safetyhealth/brochures/chlorinesafety.pdf


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (22 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات المفيدة عن هذا الموضوع.
ولكن ما هي أهم إستخدامات الكلور في الصناعة.
وما هي الطرق الصحيحة للتفتيش على إسطوانات المواد الخطرة كالكلور أو أية مادة أخرى.


----------



## tomasz (23 أغسطس 2009)

واله ما قصرت أخي الغالي مشكور جدا


----------

